# Driving to Cyprus from UK



## wellsfamilycyprus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

We are moving out to Paphos District in August this year and would like to drive from the UK. I can pretty much get to Rhodes, but am wondering if there are any ferries now up and running, or a recommended Greek commercial liner that would take a family car to Cyprus.This could be from the Greek Mainland - or indeed a larger Island.I would seem a shame to not be able to do what would be a really interesting and practical journey - plus we would love to take our car.

Can anybody shed some light or share an experience?

Many thanks 

Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wellsfamilycyprus said:


> Hello
> 
> We are moving out to Paphos District in August this year and would like to drive from the UK. I can pretty much get to Rhodes, but am wondering if there are any ferries now up and running, or a recommended Greek commercial liner that would take a family car to Cyprus.This could be from the Greek Mainland - or indeed a larger Island.I would seem a shame to not be able to do what would be a really interesting and practical journey - plus we would love to take our car.
> 
> ...


Hi simon,
Take a look at this thread on the Cyprus forum, it may help you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...cyprus/67136-driving-cyprus-2.html#post478855

Regards
Veronica


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi

Many thanks - very helpful. Just want to be as up to date as I can be.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to update a little!

Last week we went again with Salamis Lines from Lavrio outside Athens to Limassol. But this time we only put the car on the ship, took a taxi back to Athens airport and then a flight to Larnaca. 

Totally the costs were cheaper then to spend 2 days on a horrible ship. 

The ship also prefer to only transport the car and no passengers


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi vegaanders
Could you tell me the price for the car from Athens to Limassol please.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

cliveost said:


> Hi vegaanders
> Could you tell me the price for the car from Athens to Limassol please.
> 
> Thanks, Clive


If you ship it without driver it cost 700 euro up to 6 meter car. Driver cost 180 euro and they only have room for 6 passengers onboard. But we fly from Athens now instead and pickup the car in Limassol. Its cheaper than living 2 days on the ship which is not very nice


----------



## AshleyC (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

I found this thread and saw that there was a way to get the car into Cyprus (Limassol) but when i google "Salamis Lines" it says all services are suspended until further notice!

is it still possible to get my car into Cyprus as from what i see there are no active ferries! I am happy to get the car on the boat then fly the last leg of the journey but at this time i cant find a ferry that can make this happen 

also the limissol charge money for handling the car? do they need to be paid for getting the car of the boat and to the road?

Thanks for any help i am looking to drive in the first week of July but i was not expecting it to be so hard to get from the mainland to Cyprus!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

AshleyC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this thread and saw that there was a way to get the car into Cyprus (Limassol) but when i google "Salamis Lines" it says all services are suspended until further notice!
> 
> ...


Salamis lines still go Lavrio Limassol with Ponthos and Nothos. Call their office in Limassol: I am sitting on hotel so I dont have their numeber but are on the website I think

Anders


----------



## AshleyC (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Salamis lines still go Lavrio Limassol with Ponthos and Nothos. Call their office in Limassol: I am sitting on hotel so I dont have their numeber but are on the website I think
> 
> Anders


Thanks for taking the time to come back to me  am still looking will update here with the information i find tomorrow!


----------

